# New Reload Dual Coil RTA Incoming!



## CMMACKEM

After 3 years of waiting for a new RTA, the Reload 26 is coming.

Who is getting stock and when can we preorder!?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Oh my hat! I can't wait for corona to clear to get this! I'm a huuuuge reload fanboy! Why post rhis so early! Hahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> Oh my hat! I can't wait for corona to clear to get this! I'm a huuuuge reload fanboy! Why post rhis so early! Hahaha!



Needed this, with the lockdown and downgrade, the announcement came at a great time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> After 3 years of waiting for a new RTA, the Reload 26 is coming.
> 
> Who is getting stock and when can we preorder!?



Wow, this should be very interesting @CMMACKEM 
I know how much you like the original Reload - so you are going to have to put this through its paces and give us the rundown!

If you want I can move this to the "Who has stock" subforum so that vendors can comment with who is getting stock or setting up pre-orders. Just let me know and I will move it for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> Needed this, with the lockdown and downgrade, the announcement came at a great time.


Now all i need is for jaybo and wismec to release a nosiy cricket v3 that accomodates 26mm atties!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Silver said:


> Wow, this should be very interesting @CMMACKEM
> I know how much you like the original Reload - so you are going to have to put this through its paces and give us the rundown!
> 
> If you want I can move this to the "Who has stock" subforum so that vendors can comment with who is getting stock or setting up pre-orders. Just let me know and I will move it for you.



Thank you @Silver, you can or I can start a new thread there?


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> Thank you @Silver, you can or I can start a new thread there?



Probably better to start a new thread there asking for stock.
This one can be left here to discuss the atty itself - I am sure this atty is going to get quite a lot of interest amongst the enthusiasts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Jengz said:


> Now all i need is for jaybo and wismec to release a nosiy cricket v3 that accomodates 26mm atties!


Jaybo quit designing for Wismec a year ago so unfortunately a non-starter!


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> Now all i need is for jaybo and wismec to release a nosiy cricket v3 that accomodates 26mm atties!



Looks like a top down airflow...this will be very very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

To be honest, this looks like a dual intake rta, through and through, doesn't take away from my excitement but we have to be truthful here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> To be honest, this looks like a dual intake rta, through and through, doesn't take away from my excitement but we have to be truthful here.


Yeah it kinda does but my brain always see's a juggerknot when i see atties that look like this and if i'm guessing, reload is taking a shot at the juggerknot because they run in the same type of arena and price range. do we know if this is a 26mm or is it just called the 26.. I cant find any info on the interwebs about this RTA anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr

My first thoughts were wow a shiny new Zeus rta with a suit on, I also think this is going to be alot like the intake dual but we will gave to wait and see thanks for the update @CMMACKEM we'll done for showing us the brighter side of things after lockdown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr

If I look at the deck it looks like Mr Mike vapes recurve dual rda style deck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Ooomf it does look good though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Nice picture of deck.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

So top air flow , gta deck ... I guess I just have to wait before i splash that 1+ some odd K ,very interesting though I have no doubt it will be an awesome tank , the reload x is a sort of top airflow but man oh man ... the flavor is just amazingly good ... I love the original reload rta beautiful tank ... beautiful flavor ... let’s just wait to see how this one plays out , I know top airflow tanks are much more airy from what I’ve experienced... just my 2 cents oh crap ,I mean 10 cents

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Reload should do a mesh as well. Should be epic!


----------



## Zer0_C00L

It's a Reload!!!! Take my money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah it kinda does but my brain always see's a juggerknot when i see atties that look like this and if i'm guessing, reload is taking a shot at the juggerknot because they run in the same type of arena and price range. do we know if this is a 26mm or is it just called the 26.. I cant find any info on the interwebs about this RTA anywhere.


@CashKat88 Yep its a 26mm rta just like the intake dual.


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> @CashKat88 Yep its a 26mm rta just like the intake dual.


Im sure you waiting to get your hands on this atty... I know you like the reloads

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@CashKat88 definitely bru! Although I personally think the current one is more appealing looks wise


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> @CashKat88 definitely bru! Although I personally think the current one is more appealing looks wise


Yeah i agree the current one is definitely more of a classic clean look, this one looks a little more flashy


----------



## Ruwaid

@CashKat88 current one is definitely unique in the looks dept. The newer one looks like a child of the intake dual x juggerknot mini type vibe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

RTA is launching in 2 - 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Bottom and side airflow.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

A coil builder on IG, i know for a fact he is a dripper only kinda guy so for me this is promising, just hope he doesnt get paid to say such things.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Jengz said:


> View attachment 193454
> 
> A coil builder on IG, i know for a fact he is a dripper only kinda guy so for me this is promising, just hope he doesnt get paid to say such things.


Well let’s hope not ... I know it’s going to be over a Thousand Rand ... let’s hope it delivers for the price ... I really have no idea how much better flavor we going to get out an rta anymore ... the fatality m25 and reload rta top my list then we have mesh coil rtas that are good aswell ... honestly don’t know how much better it’s going to get unless we start consuming the juice out of a tot glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

@Pho3niX90 Please see if you can get the Reload 26. The demand is here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> View attachment 193454
> 
> A coil builder on IG, i know for a fact he is a dripper only kinda guy so for me this is promising, just hope he doesnt get paid to say such things.



Another influencer said yesterday that it is the best flavor that they have ever had on a rta. Even better than the Reload RTA OG. They dont know how Reload did it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

CMMACKEM said:


> Another influencer said yesterday that it is the best flavor that they have ever had on a rta. Even better than the Reload RTA OG. They dont know how Reload did it.


Pretty sure that’s almost drinking the liquid lol ... would love to see them release a mesh coil version

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PartyDave

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Pretty sure that’s almost drinking the liquid lol ... would love to see them release a mesh coil version


That'd be a Taifun GT4


----------



## CMMACKEM

First review!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> First review!



I dont know how one gets more flavour than the OG reload, it baffles me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Wish to see many more comparisons to the OG and this. Seems to be slightly tighter draw from that review which for me personally is good but that airflow ring man  hope its something that grows on me in the looks dept

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

I really wish we can get another review, I don't like this ambitions vaper, need one from Grimm Green, I trust his reviews more 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Even from Mike vapes and jai.


CashKat88 said:


> I really wish we can get another review, I don't like this ambitions vaper, need one from Grimm Green, I trust his reviews more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Ruwaid said:


> Wish to see many more comparisons to the OG and this. Seems to be slightly tighter draw from that review which for me personally is good but that airflow ring man  hope its something that grows on me in the looks dept


Definitely agree on that. It’s the same stupid ring as in the Reload MTL and I must say I hate it. Apart from that it’s an awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Willi

Besides the mtl and the mod, I’ve had all their products and sad to say I’ve been a fan boy and really pumped for this! I’ll be waiting for someone to get it and show how it looks on a paranormal as looks will decide it for me wished it was a 25mm max 
Reload did say it’ll on their site (probably pre order) on the 25th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

CashKat88 said:


> I really wish we can get another review, I don't like this ambitions vaper, need one from Grimm Green, I trust his reviews more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk



Grimm is good. I trust Ambitionz, never let me down and is helpful on social media. I am not Mike Vapes fan at all.

Not happy that Reload are using those horrible gurb screws again for this RTA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> Grimm is good. I trust Ambitionz, never let me down and is helpful on social media. I am not Mike Vapes fan at all.
> 
> Not happy that Reload are using those horrible gurb screws again for this RTA


From the video they look like those used on the reload x rda and i love those! They are superb


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> From the video they look like those used on the reload x rda and i love those! They are superb


 
They strip too easily.


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> They strip too easily.


I haven't changed grub screws on my x and I've had it since june 2018. The og reloat rta has crap grubs but not the reload x rda.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

Bogan doing live stream on reload 26 RTA right now


----------



## CMMACKEM

CashKat88 said:


> Bogan doing live stream on reload 26 RTA right now



Was the quality of the stream shit or just me? Get major stutter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

CMMACKEM said:


> Was the quality of the stream shit or just me? Get major stutter.


yeah it was pretty laggy, video feed and audio feed not matching up....but the good news is that we will get a proper review from him shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Bogan seems to rave about the flavour and the restrictiveness is very attractive to me! Im amped

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis

Jengz said:


> I dont know how one gets more flavour than the OG reload, it baffles me


Get a petri

Hahaha... 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jengz

Muchis said:


> Get a petri
> 
> Hahaha...
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Had both 22mm and 24mm, maybe a tad better with desserts than the reload but to get that right wasn't easy. The reload imo is a much better overall rta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> Had both 22mm and 24mm, maybe a tad better with desserts than the reload but to get that right wasn't easy. The reload imo is a much better overall rta



I had the 24mm, great rta but Reload is better even with desserts, specifically referring to anml looper. Cannot believe it has been three years since I got mine.


----------



## Muchis

I agree 100%....I have both the petri and the reload. The petri can be better on flavor but overall the reload is king. It's an all rounder.

The reload is kinda like what the BMW M3 is to other compact sports cars. There are loads of great ones and even faster ones but as an all rounder the M3bis generally king. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BeaLea

CMMACKEM said:


> Nice picture of deck.



Guess I know what else I'm buying when I'm free again


----------



## Hazard

Ruwaid said:


> Wish to see many more comparisons to the OG and this. Seems to be slightly tighter draw from that review which for me personally is good but that airflow ring man  hope its something that grows on me in the looks dept



I also don’t know if I can get past that airflow rings. Think it changes the look when you open it up. Maybe just make holes in the ring to make it work like a normal AC ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hazard said:


> I also don’t know if I can get past that airflow rings. Think it changes the look when you open it up. Maybe just make holes in the ring to make it work like a normal AC ring.


It’s threaded... you have to unscrew it and the upper edge is quite sharp. I don’t know why they went with the very same silly idea as on the MTL one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

@Jengz @Ruwaid @Zer0_C00L @vicTor @Yuvir Punwasi @Willi @Muchis @BeaLea @ARYANTO @charln 

It looks like @Pho3niX90 is bringing it in, cheaper than expected too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

Pre-orders are up

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/preorders/products/reload-usa-reload-26-rta

@Jengz @Ruwaid @Zer0_C00L @vicTor @Yuvir Punwasi @Willi @Muchis @BeaLea @ARYANTO @charln

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO

CMMACKEM said:


> Pre-orders are up
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/preorders/products/reload-usa-reload-26-rta
> 
> @Jengz @Ruwaid @Zer0_C00L @vicTor @Yuvir Punwasi @Willi @Muchis @BeaLea @ARYANTO @charln


PRE Ordered already , thanks for the heads up , now the waiting...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

ARYANTO said:


> PRE Ordered already , thanks for the heads up , now the waiting...



Yeah the wait going to suck. Felt like an empty purchase

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> Pre-orders are up
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/preorders/products/reload-usa-reload-26-rta
> 
> @Jengz @Ruwaid @Zer0_C00L @vicTor @Yuvir Punwasi @Willi @Muchis @BeaLea @ARYANTO @charln


Thanks bud but under the current financial crisis i cant warrant this buy... Yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willi

This is awesome 
I shall be putting my order in once I’m back in South Africa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

Wow, this looks awesome. Thinking what I can sell, maybe a child whose moaning about home schooling?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

CMMACKEM said:


> Pre-orders are up
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/preorders/products/reload-usa-reload-26-rta
> 
> @Jengz @Ruwaid @Zer0_C00L @vicTor @Yuvir Punwasi @Willi @Muchis @BeaLea @ARYANTO @charln


Thanks @CMMACKEM already ordered. Counting the hours now lol

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

@greg_cook

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj

How long would one wait for arrival on pre order?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Crazyj said:


> How long would one wait for arrival on pre order?



3 - 6 weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea

CMMACKEM said:


> Pre-orders are up
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/preorders/products/reload-usa-reload-26-rta
> 
> @Jengz @Ruwaid @Zer0_C00L @vicTor @Yuvir Punwasi @Willi @Muchis @BeaLea @ARYANTO @charln



Thanks for the heads up @CMMACKEM 
Much appreciated! This is very exciting 
Now to get back to work, so I can jump back into the vape rabbit hole.


----------



## Jengz

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/store/product/6365

Reloat 26 now available from the ecigstore

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis

It's here and what a thing it is....the new flavour king!!!






Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Muchis

I owned most of the RTAs out there, before this my reload or my petri were the 2 that stuck, others came and went...I have just gone through a couple of tanks in the 26 and boy is it good. Great condensed flavour (like the OG but more flavourful). It's a top airflow but doesn't feel that way

I prefer a slightly restricted airflow and this is exactly that. I think guys who love their airflow (the M25 crowd) may feel a bit restricted. That said it is more airy than the blotto.

One of the few products which has lived up to the hype!

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Jengz

Muchis said:


> It's here and what a thing it is....the new flavour king!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


Dibs when you sell one hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

Ooooh, now I am so excited!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

Anyone know if local retailers will take payment by Paypal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Muchis said:


> I owned most of the RTAs out there, before this my reload or my petri were the 2 that stuck, others came and went...I have just gone through a couple of tanks in the 26 and boy is it good. Great condensed flavour (like the OG but more flavourful). It's a top airflow but doesn't feel that way
> 
> I prefer a slightly restricted airflow and this is exactly that. I think guys who love their airflow (the M25 crowd) may feel a bit restricted. That said it is more airy than the blotto.
> 
> One of the few products which has lived up to the hype!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk



Are you using 3mm coils in the Reload?


----------



## NecroticAngel

Its so pretty! I wants one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muchis

CMMACKEM said:


> Are you using 3mm coils in the Reload?


Yeah, 3mm and I think it's pretty tight....will probably go 2.5 on the next build

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Muchis said:


> Yeah, 3mm and I think it's pretty tight....will probably go 2.5 on the next build
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk



I use 3mm too. Is it as tight as the Reload RTA OG or is there more space?


----------



## Muchis

There is a bit of space but if you go bigger you would have to position the coils more towards the centre, I tried to position closer to those airflow posts

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Muchis

A pic of the deck with 3mm coils






Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Muchis said:


> It's here and what a thing it is....the new flavour king!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


Good looking, where did you pick them up?


----------



## Muchis

Got mine from Vaplosion, we ordered from eciggs store

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Muchis said:


> Got mine from Vaplosion, we ordered from eciggs store
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


Also ordered from Ecigstore store yesterday and must say the communication with them has been great. 

Now the wait....standing outside hoping every van that drives down the road is the one

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Muchis

Haha...that wait for vape mail is a killer

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

king-ding-n-ling said:


> Also ordered from Ecigstore store yesterday and must say the communication with them has been great.
> 
> Now the wait....standing outside hoping every van that drives down the road is the one




its arrived......

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## CMMACKEM

Vape Den are getting their stock on Wednesday whoohoo.

Price is cheaper now too. R1150.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

king-ding-n-ling said:


> View attachment 198846
> its arrived......


And thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

CMMACKEM said:


> And thoughts?


The airflow adjustment ring is something u need to get used to, it is more restrictive the the original reload, as expected the build quality is excellent. The metal drip tip also takes some getting used to at first but this can be changed to ur preffered tip if need be. 

Overall, great flavour, smooth draw, awesome quality. Im not an expert but would rate it as 9 out of 10 personally.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Willi

I wanted to see how it’ll look on a paranormal as it and well in future the Centaurus is what it’ll live on. Once I can work out the shipping issue I’m definitely pulling the trigger. Super happy it won’t won’t have a over hang that I can’t take

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Willi said:


> I wanted to see how it’ll look on a paranormal as it and well in future the Centaurus is what it’ll live on. Once I can work out the shipping issue I’m definitely pulling the trigger. Super happy it won’t won’t have a over hang that I can’t take



Yoh that's pretty

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Willi

M.Adhir said:


> Yoh that's pretty


Indeed it is, grabbed it of an Instagram post

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Copied this pic off another local social media page. Looks to me like there's a slight overhang. 
Could just be the angle though

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

king-ding-n-ling said:


> The airflow adjustment ring is something u need to get used to, it is more restrictive the the original reload, as expected the build quality is excellent. The metal drip tip also takes some getting used to at first but this can be changed to ur preffered tip if need be.
> 
> Overall, great flavour, smooth draw, awesome quality. Im not an expert but would rate it as 9 out of 10 personally.



What length are your leads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

CMMACKEM said:


> What length are your leads?



Just under the floating deck, dnt have them right to the bottom

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Anyone's thoughs on this versus the Reload OG?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> Anyone's thoughs on this versus the Reload OG?



I want to build both side by side this afternoon and compare.

Just need to find some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

CMMACKEM said:


> Anyone's thoughs on this versus the Reload OG?


Good question ... OG are OGs but let see what owners have to say ... so many follow ups where a disaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> I want to build both side by side this afternoon and compare.
> 
> Just need to find some time.


You bliksem! Lol if you don't smaak it i will not dibs it, if you smaak it i will dibs it. 

You cant have 50 apocs and both og and 26 reloads. That's just not cricket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

incredible_hullk said:


> Good question ... OG are OGs but let see what owners have to say ... so many follow ups where a disaster



Im vaping both now and damn, so close!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> Im vaping both now and damn, so close!


The question is, would you give up your OG now that you have the 26 and buy another 26 instead?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

One big con is that it does not play well with other 810 drip tips. My trinity glass 810 is really loose.

It im not satisfied by tomorrow, im letting it go for R900.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

The draw on the Reload 26 is much better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> One big con is that it does not play well with other 810 drip tips. My trinity glass 810 is really loose.
> 
> It im not satisfied by tomorrow, im letting it go for R900.



What colour lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

CMMACKEM said:


> One big con is that it does not play well with other 810 drip tips. My trinity glass 810 is a little bit loose.
> 
> It im not satisfied by tomorrow, im letting it go for R900.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

M.Adhir said:


> What colour lol


Gold. 

Have not used the drip tip that comes with it and will dip the tank in rubbing alchohol.

Its really good though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Another con would be it is a really tight fit with 3mm coils. I wont use anything but DNA SSFCs so another con.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Okay yeah, going to let it go for R900. The flavor is neck and neck but going to give it to the OG due too the ease of 3mm coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay yeah, going to let it go for R900. The flavor is neck and neck but going to give it to the OG due too the ease of 3mm coils.


Ayyyyu wish you didnt buy gold

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> Ayyyyu wish you didnt buy gold



Have to buy gold with a Reload

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

M.Adhir said:


> Here she be
> 
> View attachment 200190


Your preference between the two?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> Your preference between the two?



Lol my lazy @ss hasn't installed coils yet.
Gonna start soon. 
First test passed - no overhang on the Noisy or Therion

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Just wicked and vaped on both.. Same coils, same juice. Build quality of the 26 is outstanding and has much tighter draw, but if I'm completely honest then I still prefer the OG. The tight draw on the will probably take some getting used to and not really my style. Also, for me, flavour is still better on the OG. Will give it some time and see what happens. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Zer0_C00L said:


> Just wicked and vaped on both.. Same coils, same juice. Build quality of the 26 is outstanding and has much tighter draw, but if I'm completely honest then I still prefer the OG. The tight draw on the will probably take some getting used to and not really my style. Also, for me, flavour is still better on the OG. Will give it some time and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


Are you using 3mm coils in the 26?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Are you using 3mm coils in the 26?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Just built mine with 3mm. 
It's tighter than a 40 year old virgin in there. 
Prettty sure 2.5mm will be better suited for fit. 
Haven't wicked yet so not sure about flavour.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

M.Adhir said:


> Just built mine with 3mm.
> It's tighter than a 40 year old virgin in there.
> Prettty sure 2.5mm will be better suited for fit.
> Haven't wicked yet so not sure about flavour.
> View attachment 200192


LoL, will pop 2.5mm in mine then. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Are you using 3mm coils in the 26?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Initially I did, but like @M.Adhir said, it's tighter than a 40 year old virgin lol.. So then built it on 2.5mm and it's a little better but I'm really not feeling it as yet. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Also, the ports a super tight so make sure you thin out the wicks. I wanted to try 1x 3mm coil and see the difference, but will do that when I'm in the mood

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I'm still waiting for my 26...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

I got one today, I'm very impressed. I'm really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Ja ...will comment one day when mine arrive - there was a big hoo-ha about the 26's is at customs , will send asap... etc , ad infinitum , not impressed.
By the time it arrives I would have recoiled all 3 Blotto's , 2 Dvarws , 3 Zeus's , the fun is gone , it will go in The Box with an Engine, A Pharaoh and the Smok family. Pre order se gat - everybody is bragging and raving about their 26's ...mine must still be at customs or ...actually I don't care.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Ja ...will comment one day when mine arrive - there was a big hoo-ha about the 26's is at customs , will send asap... etc , ad infinitum , not impressed.
> By the time it arrives I would have recoiled all 3 Blotto's , 2 Dvarws , 3 Zeus's , the fun is gone , it will go in The Box with an Engine, A Pharaoh and the Smok family. Pre order se gat - everybody is bragging and raving about their 26's ...mine must still be at customs or ...actually I don't care.


@ARYANTO if it’s a Pharaoh Mini you got there, I’ll be very happy to take it off your hands buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> @ARYANTO if it’s a Pharaoh Mini you got there, I’ll be very happy to take it off your hands buddy.


Sorry G.G it's the big one - gave the mini to @Power puffer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> Ja ...will comment one day when mine arrive - there was a big hoo-ha about the 26's is at customs , will send asap... etc , ad infinitum , not impressed.
> By the time it arrives I would have recoiled all 3 Blotto's , 2 Dvarws , 3 Zeus's , the fun is gone , it will go in The Box with an Engine, A Pharaoh and the Smok family. Pre order se gat - everybody is bragging and raving about their 26's ...mine must still be at customs or ...actually I don't care.


Same boat here, but with how things are, I try not to judge or expect too much from couriers. I think scheduling must be a nightmare at the moment. It is somewhat of an anticlimax waiting for a pre-order and seeing guys who snatched up one of the extras in the batch get it before you though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## adriaanh

ARYANTO said:


> Ja ...will comment one day when mine arrive - there was a big hoo-ha about the 26's is at customs , will send asap... etc , ad infinitum , not impressed.
> By the time it arrives I would have recoiled all 3 Blotto's , 2 Dvarws , 3 Zeus's , the fun is gone , it will go in The Box with an Engine, A Pharaoh and the Smok family. Pre order se gat - everybody is bragging and raving about their 26's ...mine must still be at customs or ...actually I don't care.


What engine do you have in your box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

adriaanh said:


> What engine do you have in your box.


Think it's the OBS Nano Engine , the box is somewhere in my building chaos.


----------



## adriaanh

ARYANTO said:


> Think it's the OBS Nano Engine , the box is somewhere in my building chaos.


PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Throwing my first build on a shiny new 26 tonight, but have to decide between a quad core fused clapton, or some White COllar aliens... Which would you guys recommend and how long did you cut your leads?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> Throwing my first build on a shiny new 26 tonight, but have to decide between a quad core fused clapton, or some White COllar aliens... Which would you guys recommend and how long did you cut your leads?



Mines is almost touching the airflow slots - about 1mm longer than i use on the OG reload. 
I find better flavour off the 3mm coils but the fit is pretty tight = might want to go 2.5mm even for space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

M.Adhir said:


> Mines is almost touching the airflow slots - about 1mm longer than i use on the OG reload.
> I find better flavour off the 3mm coils but the fit is pretty tight = might want to go 2.5mm even for space.


I've only got the 3mm coils at the moment, so will git it a bash first.


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> I've only got the 3mm coils at the moment, so will git it a bash first.



I used my usual - 2x36*26 dual fused ni80 claptons in them.


----------



## Zer0_C00L

CJB85 said:


> Throwing my first build on a shiny new 26 tonight, but have to decide between a quad core fused clapton, or some White COllar aliens... Which would you guys recommend and how long did you cut your leads?


White Collar coils FTW!

I just tried a single 3mm Alien and flavour is great but not as great as 2x 2.5mm coils. In the 2 days using the 26 now, I have found that flavour is great with airflow closed about half way but ofcause this is subjective. Have not had any difficulties with wicking or leaking though.. Even left it lying on its side overnight with a full tank and no leaks this morning. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Okay, so the white collars were too wide, I couldn’t get the legs into the post holes without badly deforming the coils. I also cant remove a wrap, because the coils are already rated .11 for duals.
I went with the quad fused claptons at 6mm lead legs. It initially came in at .07 and the mod refused to fire. So after some scrubbing and scraping, I removed and replace the deck and after all the hot spots came out, it settled at .12...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> Okay, so the white collars were too wide, I couldn’t get the legs into the post holes without badly deforming the coils. I also cant remove a wrap, because the coils are already rated .11 for duals.
> I went with the quad fused claptons at 6mm lead legs. It initially came in at .07 and the mod refused to fire. So after some scrubbing and scraping, I removed and replace the deck and after all the hot spots came out, it settled at .12...
> View attachment 200408
> View attachment 200409



I decided to pull the coils out to the side a little too...


----------



## Hakhan

CJB85 said:


> Okay, so the white collars were too wide, I couldn’t get the legs into the post holes without badly deforming the coils. I also cant remove a wrap, because the coils are already rated .11 for duals.
> I went with the quad fused claptons at 6mm lead legs. It initially came in at .07 and the mod refused to fire. So after some scrubbing and scraping, I removed and replace the deck and after all the hot spots came out, it settled at .12...
> View attachment 200408
> View attachment 200409


If the ohm are too low, on the Gen mod, go into DIY and select SP, it will allow the mod to fire at 0.7 ohms

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## LeislB

CJB85 said:


> I decided to pull the coils out to the side a little too...
> View attachment 200410


Is the flavour better with them further apart?


----------



## CJB85

LeislB said:


> Is the flavour better with them further apart?


No idea... I just wanted to get them as close to the airflow as possible. I will wick it up and take it for a spin a little later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

This is how I did mine.


----------



## CJB85

Holy shit... I am a reload convert.
This thing is amazing.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

LeislB said:


> Is the flavour better with them further apart?



Mines are practically touching the side and bottom of the deck and airflow port. Enjoying it there.
Further apart means closer to the airflow


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Mines are practically touching the side and bottom of the deck and airflow port. Enjoying it there.
> Further apart means closer to the airflow


An still not better than og? Or is it too different to compare?


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> An still not better than og? Or is it too different to compare?



My take is that it's different 
The experience is very different 

Granted there are some that don't like it at all. 
And clearly some like it alot.

I think I need a few more days and maybe some build fiddling to decide more.

But so far it's enjoyable enough for me.


----------



## CJB85

Jengz said:


> An still not better than og? Or is it too different to compare?


Never had a vape on the OG, but the vape is saturated and warm (much warmer than my Blotto). The draw on the Blotto is smoother and quieter though, but damn the flavour on the Reload is VERY good.
Side note, I’m running 3mm framed staples in the Blotto and 3mm quad-core fused claptons in the Reload. I’m not sure if that is making the difference in warmth and/or flavour.


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Just an update after using the Reload 26 for a few days.. I'm now accustomed to the tighter draw. Do yourselves a favour and get a set of White Collar HEX ALIENS which are between 2.5-3.0mm coils. The flavour on this 26 is immense for a top airflow and surpasses the OG by a long shot.. Yes,that is a bold statement as I've been using the OG Reload for a looong time and nothing came close. I'm now comfortable to say that this was a great buy!






Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Zer0_C00L said:


> Just an update after using the Reload 26 for a few days.. I'm now accustomed to the tighter draw. Do yourselves a favour and get a set of White Collar HEX ALIENS which are between 2.5-3.0mm coils. The flavour on this 26 is immense for a top airflow and surpasses the OG by a long shot.. Yes,that is a bold statement as I've been using the OG Reload for a looong time and nothing came close. I'm now comfortable to say that this was a great buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


And you on a dessert profile whichany say the 26 lacks on... Glad you found your killer Atty!


----------



## adriaanh

Zer0_C00L said:


> Just an update after using the Reload 26 for a few days.. I'm now accustomed to the tighter draw. Do yourselves a favour and get a set of White Collar HEX ALIENS which are between 2.5-3.0mm coils. The flavour on this 26 is immense for a top airflow and surpasses the OG by a long shot.. Yes,that is a bold statement as I've been using the OG Reload for a looong time and nothing came close. I'm now comfortable to say that this was a great buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


What wattage are you running at, what length are you cutting your coils?
How does it perform with deserts?


----------



## CJB85

adriaanh said:


> What wattage are you running at, what length are you cutting your coils?
> How does it perform with deserts?


It is probably another very subjective topic, but I think it does better with desserts than fruits.
My current setup is 2 x 3mm quad core framed staples (6mm leads) at 0.15 and vaping at between 67 and 72 watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

adriaanh said:


> What wattage are you running at, what length are you cutting your coils?
> How does it perform with deserts?


Coils came out at 0.4ohm and vaping at 60W. I'm using Lungasm Snowball and it's on point.. For me, the sweetness is eleveted with these coils which I enjoy and the coconut gives me a perfect throat punch. On exhale, I get a strong strawberry kind of flavour. So all in all, I don't believe the flavour gets any better and that's coming from a Reload X user which, for me, is the best flavour I've ever gotten of any atomiser. Have also tried it with Nostalgia Avatar and a few other fruity and bakery juices and its performed well. No regrets! 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> It is probably another very subjective topic, but I think it does better with desserts than fruits.
> My current setup is 2 x 3mm quad core framed staples (6mm leads) at 0.15 and vaping at between 67 and 72 watts.


correction... lockdown dyslexia... they are .12 and not .15


----------



## Zer0_C00L

CJB85 said:


> It is probably another very subjective topic, but I think it does better with desserts than fruits.
> My current setup is 2 x 3mm quad core framed staples (6mm leads) at 0.15 and vaping at between 67 and 72 watts.


Agreed, it has done better with dessert and bakery profiles thank fruity ones for me. I think with icy fruits, the tight draw kills a great experience but again.. Subjective. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Zer0_C00L said:


> Agreed, it has done better with dessert and bakery profiles thank fruity ones for me. I think with icy fruits, the tight draw kills a great experience but again.. Subjective.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


I think the vape temperature also affects it for me (also linked to the tighter draw, I guess), as the vape on the Reload tends to be warmer than my Blotto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Zer0_C00L said:


> Coils came out at 0.4ohm and vaping at 60W. I'm using Lungasm Snowball and it's on point.. For me, the sweetness is eleveted with these coils which I enjoy and the coconut gives me a perfect throat punch. On exhale, I get a strong strawberry kind of flavour. So all in all, I don't believe the flavour gets any better and that's coming from a Reload X user which, for me, is the best flavour I've ever gotten of any atomiser. Have also tried it with Nostalgia Avatar and a few other fruity and bakery juices and its performed well. No regrets!
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input and your coil length?


----------



## Zer0_C00L

adriaanh said:


> Thanks for the input and your coil length?


5/6mm (I normally just eyeball where I cut the coil legs). What I suggest, with the deck being a post less design, is that you cut at 6mm and use a coil tool to hold it at a height where the top of the coil is in line with the top air holes. Crappy picture, but hopefully you can see what I mean





Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

anybody own a Reload 26 and a Zeus Dual ? 

The specs for the Zeus glass seem to match my (semi-blind) ruler measurements of the reload 26 glass...


----------



## LeislB

M.Adhir said:


> anybody own a Reload 26 and a Zeus Dual ?
> 
> The specs for the Zeus glass seem to match my (semi-blind) ruler measurements of the reload 26 glass...


Is the Zeus X's tank the same? I have both and can check for you


----------



## M.Adhir

LeislB said:


> Is the Zeus X's tank the same? I have both and can check for you



Not sure if it's the same. 
Possibly is though. 
Try it on the Reload 26 but be careful not to break your glass please. 

Could even try a visual comparison or hold them side by side etc


----------



## LeislB

M.Adhir said:


> Not sure if it's the same.
> Possibly is though.
> Try it on the Reload 26 but be careful not to break your glass please.
> 
> Could even try a visual comparison or hold them side by side etc



To me the Zeus looks like a coue of mm taller. Will be able to do a better comparison when I rewick.


----------



## LeislB

I realized I could just compare the straight glasses. Zeus X

definitely taller

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Still pissxd off with my pre order special where the whole country got their 26'' before I got mine -= still in the box with the other old timers - totally not interested now - maybe in 2 mnts time I will care to give it a go .


----------



## adriaanh

ARYANTO said:


> Still pissxd off with my pre order special where the whole country got their 26'' before I got mine -= still in the box with the other old timers - totally not interested now - maybe in 2 mnts time I will care to give it a go .


I feel you mine came with a cracked bubble glass and now I got to wait how many weeks before I can get a replacement glass.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## adriaanh

adriaanh said:


> I feel you mine came with a cracked bubble glass and now I got to wait how many weeks before I can get a replacement glass.


Hence the whole discussion on what glass can maybe fit the Reload 26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

adriaanh said:


> I feel you mine came with a cracked bubble glass and now I got to wait how many weeks before I can get a replacement glass.


You know , I actually didn't even opened mine to see if all is well ... more impressed with my 2nd Dvarw than the hyped up Reload ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

